# 68 Gto power antenna



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Sons looking at a power antenna assemble from opgi.

Anyone out there ever gone with a power antenna on a 68.
Just wondering if there is enough room between fender and cowl.

His car is at a garage now having engine and trans installed so I can't install fender and see if there is enough clearance at this time. 

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I shaved mine and went with a powered stealth antenna, doesn't work worth a s%$t...


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The power antenna on the 68 was located on the passenger side rear fender, so the motor was in the trunk. Kind of like mine, but on the opposite side.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep what 68 said


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Brent's goat has the manual antenna mounted on the R front fender

He likes the idea of installing a power antenna in that location
Opgi sells one they say will fit in that locale.....I be a little skepticle. 
I quess we will wait until we get her back home, mount the R hand fender and check if there is enough clearance for the unit


Thanks all

Bill


----------

